# Natural Vitality Calm Gummies



## Dawn (Sep 25, 2020)

Natural Calm Gummies are the best and tastiest way to help relax your mind, body, and soul for a long school day ahead. Promoting healthy magnesium levels and balancing your calcium levels, the Calm Gummies work to help keep you relaxed and focused. Calm Gummies are approved for all ages, so everyone can enjoy an anti-stressful day.

Naturalvitality.com, $19.95

​


----------



## toupeemoor (Oct 13, 2020)

Is it really effective?


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Oct 17, 2020)

Does it include worldwide delivery?


----------



## Dawn (Oct 18, 2020)

BeverlyTazz said:


> Does it include worldwide delivery?



You would have to contact Naturalvitality.com for that.  Maybe see if they have a facebook page.  I only post info given to us on new products.  Thanks


----------



## Carter (Nov 19, 2020)

Does it really work?
Whether it is suitable for children or not? 
Any side effects?


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 20, 2020)

Carter said:


> Does it really work?
> Whether it is suitable for children or not?
> Any side effects?





> *Calm Gummies are approved for all ages,*


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Nov 22, 2020)

That's great! I need some to keep me calm at work.


----------



## Dawn (Jan 19, 2021)

BeverlyTazz said:


> That's great! I need some to keep me calm at work.


Sounds like a good plan!


----------

